# Kubota L39



## pamathieu (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone know of a locking gas cap for an L39? and where to obtain? Never knew diesel could "evaporate" so quickly!!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes you need a locking fuel cap because to my knowledge diesel doesnt evaporate very quickly, it has to much oil in it. I think someone is stealing your diesel


----------

